# Depression when waking up



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Does anyone else have this? I tried to search previous posts for it but couldn't come up with anyone. 

Usually when I wake up, especially during the week to an alarm, I have an instant feeling of depression. It scares me because I want to move out and am just about able to do so financially but I am afraid of living alone. I think this would get worse if I lived alone and never had anyone around in the evening or morning, even if I don't talk to my folks it's nice to know I'm not the only one in the house. 

Days like today I wake up and just want to say forget it, call in sick to work, drink or something, and go back to bed. I don't do this but I am very tempted. It's a feeling of loneliness and deperssion that I can sometimes push through, but other times sticks with me throughout the day like so far today. 

I feel like I should move out if I'm able to, I'm almost 26. But at the same time I don't really want to live all by myself - I'm afraid my depression would skyrocket and I'd end up never going to work, get fired, etc. 

Basically I'm just wondering if anyone else has this when they wake up.


----------



## genode (Jan 30, 2012)

I definatly do. I've been to sick to go out and live my normal life so during the day when everyone in the house is gone its really lonely and everything gets boring within minutes. Just jump from one task to another until someone comes by


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Usually when I wake up, especially during the week to an alarm, I have an instant feeling of depression. It scares me because I want to move out and am just about able to do so financially but I am afraid of living alone. I think this would get worse if I lived alone and never had anyone around in the evening or morning


Yeah, I had a real problem with that this morning so I slept in all day..

I've seen the same kind of thing in other people in my family when I was younger, both my brothers are on meds for depression

It's like a feeling of low self worth I can't shake off. I feel it creeping up and it's just difficult to deal with, the meds I take really seem to just make me more zombified so there's no such feeling brought on.. but then I can't think properly, I can't concentrate.

I have actually been classed as disabled in the UK and "need help having someone around the house" or something to that effect because of the nature of this depression actually affecting me that much

..I'm learning to get a grip on it, slowly, for me it is linked to my psychological problems whereby I need to feel like I've done something useful. I learn programming, animation and other stuff to make myself feel better, but on unproductive weeks this is the result, sleeping in all day to avoid everyone.

Hope you get some treatment.


----------



## Red Duke (Feb 2, 2012)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Usually when I wake up, especially during the week to an alarm, I have an instant feeling of depression.


I'm not sure if mine is the same as what you describe. What happens with me is that at night, I think & worry until I finally get to sleep, and then in my sleeping/dream state, I am very much less aware of the reality of my life. So when I wake up, there is a sudden realisation of what my life really is, and it's a terribly depressing feeling. I think the reason it's so shocking is because it's different to slowly becoming depressed throughout the course of the day (whilst being awake). It's like a sudden onset of depression without any slow build of thoughts/ideas. Your mind is suddenly flooded with all of these depressed & anxious thoughts in an instant and it's really hard to handle.


----------



## college (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you’re talking about. I know when I wake up in the morning I’m not looking forward to the day ahead of me. Makes you kind of think: what’s the point of putting the effort into actually getting out of bed? Even though you know you have to do it…


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes! this is usually when depression is really intense for me now. A very intense panic and constant rush of negative thoughts when waking up. Feeling like time is passing really fast and it's all hopeless:afr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not a morning person either: the first thing I do in a morning, when I'm working, is curse at the alarm and tell it to f*** off. I seem to get better, more energetic, slowly as the day goes on, then it's time to sleep and start back at square one.

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwcllkFUGK1qa1lqfo1_500.jpg
:lol


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I can definitely relate. Some mornings just feel bad right away like the day is gonna be a chore. And my prob is at night also layin there always thinkin about crap. Must get yourself to feel happy in general, then waking up will be real refreshing.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

The weirdest feeling is when you wake up half-way into the night and you feel _synthetic_ while wondering why you're still alive as if you're not supposed to be here. Tinged with confusion, sometimes you feel scared and other times you're pissed off.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

I take about 3 to 4 hours to wake up (during weekends). So you see how it's hard for me lol

When I have to work, my alarm is setup to ring about 1 hour before I actually need to wake up. It's the only way xD


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, I get that a lot... my mood is EXTREMELY buoyant - sometimes I'll wake up in the morning feeling like killing myself and go to bed that evening feeling absolutely euphoric.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm always depressed when I wake up. I have nightmares so frequently they don't even disturb me anymore, but when I wake up I have so many problems these horrible dreams are preferable to reality.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the replies everyone. It's really good to know that it isn't just me who gets like this. I can relate to just about everything you've all said here, so again, thank you for helping me put my mind at ease a little bit. 

Somedays I can get up and not even think about it, and I am so busy that I don't have time for depression. But then there are days where I wake up almost in shambles and wonder if it would even matter if I quit my job, etc. 

Hopefully this is just my seasonal depression really kicking in lately, but to be honest I'm not sure that's the case. Hopefully I can continue to push through this stuff and act like I'm a relatively normal person, at least while at work.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I have midday depression which is weird, usually happens early afternoon at work. I'm just sitting there and all of a sudden, I get this sudden wave of guilt and sadness. It fades away when it gets dark.


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been more depressed in the last month or so than I have in years... and I didn't start waking up feeling awful until a few weeks ago. I have awful nightmares where I mess up someone's life/etc beyond repair, and I wake up feeling depressed and guilty. It's an awful way to start the day!

I just recently tried Paxil, which was waking me up each morning between 5-6AM. I began waking up with intense anxiety and my heart would race (and normally this never happens unless I speak in class). I'm off Paxil and on Celexa now, just for these past few days so far, but again this morning I woke up at 4 with such dread and worry and couldn't fall back to sleep.

In a psych class I had last year, I think my professor said something about your body undergoes it's greatest chemical change in the moment you wake up from being asleep. If that's true, maybe it could account for the depression and anxiety right away when you wake up.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

I can relate. some mornings you wake up with a pervasive sense of dread that stays with you until you fall asleep, it gets so bad that it feels like a physical weight dragging at every part of you. sometimes I beat it some times it beats me. I've found what helps me is mentally rewarding myself/being kind to myself when I can. On the days that you struggle through it be sure to notice it and even if they entire day was one long painful struggle aknowledge that you perservered recognise and take joy in the amount of strength you have. If you succumb to it on occassion know that you're only human, everyone stumbles and remember all the times you have beat these feelings.
If you're nevous about both living on your own and share-housing perhaps see if any friends or even acquaintences wish to move out with you?


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes but I go back to sleep. I find myself more depressed at night trying to sleep.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes I'm the same way. I don't know the reason for it..


----------



## Charliegirl6 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, It's like seeing the world exactly for what it is. Perhaps it has something to do with brain chemistry at his time... Brain hasn't produce any or dopamine levels are low?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes coz you know the day is going to suck like it always does!


----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

When I wake up on the weekdays I'm depressed because I have to face another day worrying about my Social Anxiety at school. On the weekends I wake up depressed wishing the weekend would never end.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's normally a panic attacks that awakens us to start and then the depression might kick in .


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

Lately, I've been waking up feeling depressed. I'm 23, dropped out of school, I don't work, and I don't have close friends to call (I have room mates & friends I see from time to time but I assume I'm burdening them with my presence so I don't see them everyday.)

I feel like I have nothing to live for. I'm ashamed. My younger brother is at university studying physics. I used to want to study physics, etc, but I lost it. I'm gonna get that motivation back!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I wake up depressed, I wake up scared, I wake up angry. I hate it. My current signature, "Blues at Dawn" sums it up pretty well:


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Red Duke said:


> I'm not sure if mine is the same as what you describe. What happens with me is that at night, I think & worry until I finally get to sleep, and then in my sleeping/dream state, I am very much less aware of the reality of my life. So when I wake up, there is a sudden realisation of what my life really is, and it's a terribly depressing feeling. I think the reason it's so shocking is because it's different to slowly becoming depressed throughout the course of the day (whilst being awake). It's like a sudden onset of depression without any slow build of thoughts/ideas. Your mind is suddenly flooded with all of these depressed & anxious thoughts in an instant and it's really hard to handle.


This is like me too... especially if i awake from having a meaningful dream or don't finish a good dream. All I want to do is go back to sleep and dream some more but it depresses me to know i have to face the day (especially when i know i have to get ready for work right away).. but i would say both mornings and nights before falling asleep are the worse for me, during the day it's more just overwhelming with so many distractions i don't exactly reflect on my thoughts until I'm in bed or alone


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's normally a panic attacks that awakens us to start and then the depression might kick in .


Absolutely. It's the only time I have a panic attack, but I have one every time I get up. Then I realize how everything sucks, and that feeling either slowly fades as I take a shower and goes away as my meds kick in, or (as in recently), it just hangs around all day.

A lot of times I wake up, look around, say screw it, and sleep in until I have to go to work.


----------



## Purplesnail (Jul 21, 2010)

In the evening I can get pretty positive about what I am going to do the day after, but then when I get up the drive to act, to change is totally gone, I'm scared by what the day may be made of and wait impatiently for the evening... is it any different for people who take medication for SA?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Purplesnail said:


> In the evening I can get pretty positive about what I am going to do the day after, but then when I get up the drive to act, to change is totally gone, I'm scared by what the day may be made of and wait impatiently for the evening... is it any different for people who take medication for SA?


Well, not really. My meds work wonders, but when I wake up they're not really active in my system. I have to wait for them to kick in for the terrible feeling to subside to the point where I will function.

I feel the same way about the evening; I can feel pretty good about life then, too. Often I'll post positive stuff here during the evening.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> Absolutely. It's the only time I have a panic attack, but I have one every time I get up. Then I realize how everything sucks, and that feeling either slowly fades as I take a shower and goes away as my meds kick in, or (as in recently), it just hangs around all day.
> 
> A lot of times I wake up, look around, say screw it, and sleep in until I have to go to work.


Yep, I have been having them a bit. I take my meds at night, though. It fades pretty quickly sometimes.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

This has happened to me many times and I find it awkward. Don't know why I feel depressed during that time when I wake up in the morning. There is no reason to.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I have exactly the same thing.

My parents and grandmother have always told me I used to cry when I was woken up as a baby as well lmao. I was such a cute little babeh.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! Just seeing that so many other people here have this same feeling when they wake up really makes me feel better. You know, not to the point where it isn't a problem but just knowing that it's not something that only I am affected by really helps. 

Recently I've figured out that if I get up as soon as my alarm goes off I feel much better, or if I can wake up without an alarm. If I hit snooze once or twice I'll sit there and think about everything that sucks and how unhappy I am about some things and I think it must drag me into a panic attack.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

depression and anxiety when going to sleep, anxiety upon waking up. on the plus side im getting Chinese tonight.


----------



## StimulateYourBrain (Nov 20, 2011)

as soon as i wake up my mind starts shooting at me with negative thoughts for the first couple of minutes to get get me in a bad mood and state of mind.. hate it


----------



## inthecorner (Feb 16, 2012)

yes i get this everyday during a school day, i usally wake up about an hour before my alarm goes off, and get really stressed as the time goes so quick but im still tired, but then its 7, my alarm goes off, and i get quite depressed and start thinking about skipping school, and just not wanting to go out, and just stay in. i usally skip school, because i dont like going through the rush hour, and coping with going on the train and buses in the mornings i dont like the fact theres loads of people, and i just feel like everyone looks at me when i get on the train or bus.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the same thing

I also used to hate waking up with another person, dunno why


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Wow! Just seeing that so many other people here have this same feeling when they wake up really makes me feel better. You know, not to the point where it isn't a problem but just knowing that it's not something that only I am affected by really helps.
> 
> Recently I've figured out that if I get up as soon as my alarm goes off I feel much better, or if I can wake up without an alarm. If I hit snooze once or twice I'll sit there and think about everything that sucks and how unhappy I am about some things and I think it must drag me into a panic attack.


Yanno, you have a point. If I leap out of bed as soon as my alarm goes off, things go much better. For the last month or so I'd been sleeping on top of the bed, in my clothes, for exactly that reason. Just wake up and go!

But that's kinda weird, I know lol.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I get this. Lately it's been worse. I think it's because I have nothing I have to do. I try to be productive. I workout. But that's only an hour and a half a day. I read. I wish I had something to do...I'm thinking about writing a book. That would take up my time...
Sometimes I wake up angry. It sucks.


----------



## turdusmerula (Oct 26, 2010)

Hannarinoe said:


> When I wake up on the weekdays I'm depressed because I have to face another day worrying about my Social Anxiety at school. On the weekends I wake up depressed wishing the weekend would never end.


Same. Every time i wake up, i'm depressed and disappointed that i have not died in my sleep. Then i'll get pissed. then depressed again, then self loathing. oh the cycle never endss~! :yes


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Who do you live with ?

That feeling of loneliness when I wake up is killing me too, and depression is enhanced if I didn't slept enough I observed.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Regarding your fear of moving out - don't feel you have to live alone. If you are not up to sharing an apartment with someone, you could board (one of those situations with an elderly landlady letting a downstairs apartment for example), or live in a condo where there are other people around.

Best wishes


----------



## GChopsticks125 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm the same. For me it's just a vicious cycle of depression, anger, frustration and loneliness all merged into one negative emotion, and it happens _everyday!_


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

This is why I sleep a lot.


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

Purplesnail said:


> In the evening I can get pretty positive about what I am going to do the day after, but then when I get up the drive to act, to change is totally gone, I'm scared by what the day may be made of and wait impatiently for the evening... is it any different for people who take medication for SA?


same here


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*i feel bad you all go through all these bad things*

But I'm glad I'm not the only freak No insult intended!
It seems like I've spend half of my life in bed, through other depression or it's cousin, oversleeping. I find living with roommates helpful, becuase then I see someone once every few days, at least. 
although I used to try to live alone, I don't think I would do that now even if I had a million dollars.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't believe how depressed I can get in the morning.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm exhausted with the routine


----------



## Island chic (Aug 17, 2009)

I also feel depressed when I wake up in the mornings. When I was much younger my depression seem to be in the afternoon mostly.


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

Purplesnail said:


> In the evening I can get pretty positive about what I am going to do the day after, but then when I get up the drive to act, to change is totally gone, I'm scared by what the day may be made of and wait impatiently for the evening... is it any different for people who take medication for SA?


I'm the same way too. I will make plans for the next day, hoping to get up early for my hobby and get going. Usually I stay up too late as it's the only time I feel ok. Once the alarm goes off in the morning I will not want to get up. I will shut if off and put off getting up. It's safe in bed. No anxiety, worries, you can relax. I always beat myself up about it after though.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah I have been getting that "instant depressed" feeling when I wake up lately. :no


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes I get this a lot too..Though mine is worse in the evenings


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

I get the sick to my stomach feeling because in the morning I still have 12+ hours of time to serve for that day, and no matter how I arrange work and play, I always feel like being in a prison.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

yes. I now know of myself that I shouldn't promise people anything early in the morning since my mood just completely turns 360 degrees when I wake up in the morning compared to what it was when I went to bed the evening before.

usually I just keep lying in bed for several more hours if possible.. it's a stupid routine indeed


----------



## karras (Dec 13, 2011)

Had it today. I woke up thinking why am I still alive.


----------



## joshuarose (Dec 29, 2011)

I feel the same. I wake up with tightness in my chest and feel like crying. Things usually get better as soon as I walk through the house and drink a cup o coffee.
(I'm trying to stop the medicine after 10 years)


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*why?*

Why do you feel you have to move out? I have a son and granted he is only 14 I wouldnt want him to feel like that, did you talk to your parents about it and get their opinion? I mean just because youre 26 doesnt mean you have to live on your own. Stay in the nest longer , I would want my son to!! So be upfront and honest with them and see what their take is on it and go from there.......GOOD LUCK! 



OldSchoolSkater said:


> Does anyone else have this? I tried to search previous posts for it but couldn't come up with anyone.
> 
> Usually when I wake up, especially during the week to an alarm, I have an instant feeling of depression. It scares me because I want to move out and am just about able to do so financially but I am afraid of living alone. I think this would get worse if I lived alone and never had anyone around in the evening or morning, even if I don't talk to my folks it's nice to know I'm not the only one in the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Red Duke said:


> I'm not sure if mine is the same as what you describe. What happens with me is that at night, I think & worry until I finally get to sleep, and then in my sleeping/dream state, I am very much less aware of the reality of my life. So when I wake up, there is a sudden realisation of what my life really is, and it's a terribly depressing feeling. I think the reason it's so shocking is because it's different to slowly becoming depressed throughout the course of the day (whilst being awake). It's like a sudden onset of depression without any slow build of thoughts/ideas. Your mind is suddenly flooded with all of these depressed & anxious thoughts in an instant and it's really hard to handle.


Exactly this


----------



## spankyy (Feb 12, 2012)

YEAH,i hate mornings
i wake up all alone with all that depression and ****
don't want to eat or do anything


----------



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

I can relate to that. It happens when I wake up to go to school or work. I have this feeling that I can't stand my meaningless life, and everything is miserable.


----------



## becky07 (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been experiencing this for a few weeks now. Wake up and instantly want to go back to sleep.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, so many. I wake up depressed at times, I shoo it away with the grogginess that comes with and is a part of it by getting up. 

But some days, I just wake up to gray, and the feeling inside is apathy with throbs of anxious melancholy. It's ridiculous. Can't move, can't get back to sleep, just want to lay there and be nothing. Holding in pee for an hour, dry mouth...won't stop me from laying there. Sometimes, luckily, I'll get a voice that says, "Come on, get up. If you get up, it'll go away." Which sometimes I listen, and sometimes it works.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Mornings can be daunting; I have a really hard time waking up in the morning and am immediately filled with extremely dark thoughts. I keep on going, take a shower and while I am sitting down to put on some make up, I start to cry, with no reason. It takes me a while to gather myself, and than it is like I am on automatic pilot for the rest of the day...


----------



## Peacefulness (Mar 23, 2012)

Just do something u really like when u wake up, something that brings positive energy and good vibes to ur body and brain. For example when I first wake up I perform wudu(ablution) and pray 2 rak'a(hmmm prostrate twice get up and then bow 2 times again) It gives me enthusiasm and energy for the rest of the day. Praise be to the All Mighty


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I wake up with anxiety all the time. It's like your mind has been waiting for you to wake up so that it can start picking on you again. Lately I've been doing 10 minutes of meditation and deep breathing in the morning. This definitely helps me to start the day relaxed. Then I go get a coffee????????


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I always wake up seriously depressed. I had a great dream where I was with my friends in the sun and we were all lying around the park having a laugh together, and then I woke up and realised I was in my room at home and felt like just killing myself. It didn't help my Mum was in the room waking up my brother (I share a room) for school, and they were talking at the top of their voices and then they were arguing downstairs with my stepdad and they were all shouting and screaming, plus I had an hour to get ready and get a bus down to the Job Centre and I just lay there staring at the ceiling thinking "what's the point?". 

Luckily after I had my breakfast and a shower I felt alot better. It's insane how depressed I am in the mornings, i'm much more a "night person", lol.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*LULZ*

Nothing worse then having a dream in which i'm wanted and fabulous 
(I seem to have high self esteem in my dream life!) 
and waking up to THIS crap life. It's really no wonder I sleep 10 hours a day.
It always hits me like "la la la weeee! ..Oh. CRAP."


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, I understand. I'm the same way. I get depressed as soon as I wake up and all these horrible negative thoughts weigh down on me. I won't feel better unless I cry for half a day at least :roll I'm more relaxed during the evening.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Morning: I'm depressed and apathetic. Can't get anything done.
Afternoon: Tired and depressed. Can't focus at all. Today all I could do was nap until I physically couldn't sleep anymore.
Night: Badass Mofo. Let's pump the music and party. :banana


----------



## manix (Jul 11, 2012)

Googled 'depressed when waking up' and found this forum. It's now 2pm and after waking up at 11.30, I'm still in bed as I type this. Today was a bad case since I do usually tear myself out of bed despite the lack of motivation. Just couldn't face it today. But I suppose I better get up and tidy the house...
For some reason, I keep myself up really late, until 4am or thereabouts, even if I got up at 9am that day; I seem to be very mentally active during the night and I only go to bed when my eyes are almost stinging with tiredness.


----------



## DoulaAndrea (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! I too googled "waking up with anxiety and depression" (as a previous poster had said) and found this forum. After reading this thread, I immediately joined the community. Everytime I wake up, weather it be morning or after a nap, I'm filled with a rush of negative feelings. I dread it. The anxiety is worse when I wake up from a nap during the day so I try and avoid naps all together. I have 2 children, I'm a birth doula and an aspiring midwife. I don't want these things sacraficed because of the stronghold these feelings have on me. I'm constantly second guessing myself from the moment I wake up. I can go from depression to anxiety and back and forth a few times from the time I wake up to preparing my coffee in the morning. I heard a therapist refer to it as "rapid cycling" I'm on wellbutrin, but I need to be more faithful in taking it because I forget a lot or I feel like there's no point because it won't work anyway. I'm taking lithium and lamictal every night and it gets me by. 

To the original poster, I'm sorry you are having these feelings and I can totally relate to them. I hope that all of us can seek some kind of comfort soon.


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I feel really bad for all of us. I also wake up feeling depressed lately. There seems to be no passion in my life and the only thing I have to look forward to is going back to sleep 18 hours later.


----------



## MaraJade2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

*How u doing now?*



OldSchoolSkater said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the replies everyone. It's really good to know that it isn't just me who gets like this. I can relate to just about everything you've all said here, so again, thank you for helping me put my mind at ease a little bit.
> 
> Somedays I can get up and not even think about it, and I am so busy that I don't have time for depression. But then there are days where I wake up almost in shambles and wonder if it would even matter if I quit my job, etc.
> 
> Hopefully this is just my seasonal depression really kicking in lately, but to be honest I'm not sure that's the case. Hopefully I can continue to push through this stuff and act like I'm a relatively normal person, at least while at work.


What u up to now? Still waking up feeling bad?


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Silent Hell said:


> I'm always depressed when I wake up. I have nightmares so frequently they don't even disturb me anymore, but when I wake up I have so many problems these horrible dreams are preferable to reality.


Same here.. I get awful weird dreams that every morning I wake up I just feel so horrible and out of it. I've finally managed to just push it off and forget about them during the day. Also lately I have been finding it hard to get out of bed. I have to force myself every day to get up. It's horrible. One day I wish I could just stay in bed all day and night and sleep.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah i'm always unhappy in the morning, mainly cos i hate my job, i would just keep staying active go to work cos if you don't you ain't gonna do your depression any favours, it'll just make it worse.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mornings are by far the worst time for my depression. But in the last few weeks I've been waking up in the morning without immediate thoughts of suicide. This episode has been so long, I almost forgot what it was like to wake up without feeling that way.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

I used to hate being all happy at night and wishing I would feel the same when I wake up but I always woke up feeling like crap. Since I found what works for me though, I have had a streak of positive thinking and no depression. And best of all, I wake up feeling the same as I did the night before, probably 20% less happy but It all gets fixed because I put my routine to work. Its great. It involves a mix of psychology, spirituality, meditation and magic. I basically can control my mood with just a simple command now I feel like I have been reborn for real. Plus it gives me something to do that I enjoy and just knowing it betters me every single time is unreal.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

> I used to hate being all happy at night and wishing I would feel the same when I wake up but I always woke up feeling like crap. Since I found what works for me though, I have had a streak of positive thinking and no depression. And best of all, I wake up feeling the same as I did the night before, probably 20% less happy but It all gets fixed because I put my routine to work. Its great. It involves a mix of psychology, spirituality, meditation and magic. I basically can control my mood with just a simple command now I feel like I have been reborn for real. Plus it gives me something to do that I enjoy and just knowing it betters me every single time is unreal.


So whats the secret?


----------



## djluminus89 (Apr 13, 2011)

I used to sleep all the time when I was depressed. Now on an SSRI and as a side effect because i take it in the morning, I wake up depressed and occasionally anxious.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

Yea I have the same problem. I've noticed, it helps if you're the first one to wake up in your household. I try to wake up before my roommates, and the times I do, I feel more confident and in control. Also, wake up right away, laying in bed, pondering, will just stress you out more, as well as demotivate you.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

same here, in a way i hate sleeping because i know that i'll have to deal with my life once i wake up. wish it was just possible to sleep forever


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Aly said:


> same here, in a way i hate sleeping because i know that i'll have to deal with my life once i wake up. wish it was just possible to sleep forever


I feel like that too at times.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually wake up real sad, I think it's because I was dreaming of something sad, and then forgot about it - but still feeling sad.


----------



## nb1991 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Misunderstood89 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have this feeling today


----------

